# Top Golf Club For Men Only!!!



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Open Championship golf club Muirfield, one of the oldest golf clubs in the world and host of the Open Championship on 15 occasions, has rejected proposals that would allow women to become full members.

Various options were put forward at a special meeting of the club’s membership for reforming the constitution of the club in light of a new Equality Act. One option, *full membership for women was dismissed*.

However, female golfers, currently restricted to a changing room with its own entrance, will now be allowed entry to the male only Dining Room and Smoking Room.

Not sure how this will go down with the fairer sex?


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like the He man women haters club. Where do I sign up?
I keed I keed


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

there is a lot made of men only thing, I dont realy have a problem with it. it's not like they are excluded from golf all together they can play somewhere else why can't there be some mens only place. Momen have that there are women only gym for example so what does it really matter? I know some people may not agree with this but that your choice. I am not saying that we need a big divide between the sexes but with a few things why not?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

There is a Ladies only club at St Annes. Haven't heard of any men arguing the toss that they should be allowed in there.

Let's face it, if there was a corridor with ten doors off it. Five say women only and five say men only, the woman would want to know what's behind all ten doors whereas men couldn't care less.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol that is prob true but it could be interest what the women are getting up to behind them doors by themselves.;.....


----------



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Don’t know if many women would want to play there anyway when you see how much it costs. Muirfield’s Green Fees are £190 ($313) for one round and £240 ($396) for two rounds on the day – hate to think what the joining fee and annual membership is.


----------



## phil brown (Mar 29, 2011)

britzie said:


> Open Championship golf club Muirfield, one of the oldest golf clubs in the world and host of the Open Championship on 15 occasions, has rejected proposals that would allow women to become full members.
> 
> Various options were put forward at a special meeting of the club’s membership for reforming the constitution of the club in light of a new Equality Act. One option, *full membership for women was dismissed*.
> 
> ...


Wow that is exclusive in Britain now if it still has a smoking room lol. I thought that smokers had to leave public buildings or has this building got its own rules on that too?


----------



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Muirfield still has a "Smoking Room" but I don't know if you are allowed to smoke in it. Smoking in public places in Britain is banned - not sure about private clubs.


----------



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

May be the oldest but I have no use for such restrictions whether in golf or anywhere else.
The members should realize they are akin to the taliban.
Stupid.



britzie said:


> Open Championship golf club Muirfield, one of the oldest golf clubs in the world and host of the Open Championship on 15 occasions, has rejected proposals that would allow women to become full members.
> 
> Various options were put forward at a special meeting of the club’s membership for reforming the constitution of the club in light of a new Equality Act. One option, *full membership for women was dismissed*.
> 
> ...


----------

